# UPS not working



## babatu (Nov 18, 2011)

Probably I am posting the correct section. 

I have a APC 1.1KV UPS. 
A problem started from today morning. when I turn on the ups with the direct current supply or without current supply, it starts the usual noise it makes to while getting charged(if I am correct) but within 2 seconds it is making a long beep noise like the noise made by inverters when they are at the situation of more pressure of electrical goods. and then the UPS keeps making that noise until I switch it off.

Its just 4-5 months old. It is used regularly. I have tried to find out whether it works fine when neither CPU nor monitor is plugged with it. But it didnot work.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2011)

RMA the UPS.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2011)

There seems to be something wrong with the UPS. first and foremost make sure you have proper earthing. And yes get it Rma'd


----------

